# Como se calcula la potencia watts que recibe la caja de parlantes



## edyrron (Jul 28, 2014)

Saludos.

acabo de abrir una caja de parlante que en su interior tiene 4 speaker de 16 ohm cada uno.
todos en paralelo tienen una impedancia de 4 ohm.

el amplificador es de 4 ohm 120w MAX.

la duda que tengo es:
de cuantos watts debe ser cada speaker-parlante? 120w o 30w

tengo esta duda ya que al momento de ver la parte posterior de cada speaker estos indican 16 ohm 120 w

yo tenia entendido que la potencia de cada speaker se suma por lo que deberían ser de 30watts 16 ohm cada uno.
para que todos en conjunto soporten 120watts 4 ohm

pero por que son de 120watts 16 ohm cada uno?

los probé con un amplificador de 250 watts 4 ohm MAX, y al subir el volumen empezaron a sonar muy mal, por lo que estoy seguro que la máxima potencia que soportan es alrededor de 120 watts.

gracias espero que alguien me pueda aclarar como se distribuyen los watts en un conjunto de speakers (parlantes, cornetas)
y como seria en conexiones mixtas (serie y paralelo). ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Siempre tenés el dilema de quien miente más , si el fabricante del equipo o el fabricante de los parlantes.

Apostaría a que son de unos 40 o 50 Watts c/u , no más.

Saludos !


----------



## edyrron (Ago 3, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS
entonces si es correcto que se suma la potencia en los parlantes.

Del amplificador si estoy convencido que es de 120w ya que funciona con un STK402-120S
y en la pag de sanyo indica que la potencia  de ese integrado max es de 120w.

Se puede usar el mismo calculo que se usa en los circuitos de resistencias, para saber cuanta potencia sera entregada a cada parlante, si uso parlantes con impedancias diferentes?

por ejemplo: uno de 11ohm, otro 16ohm, de 8ohm, etc...
algo así como esta imagen, cada resistencia seria un parlante.







si es correcto conectar parlantes en serie y paralelo, o cambia el sonido, es decir si la frecuencia cambia al ir por varios parlantes.
o es mejor usar un solo parlante con la potencia requerida del amp?

disculpa por preguntar tanto jeje es que no hay mucha info de como se debe conectar para tener un excelente resultado


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2014)

Bueno, la potencia en ese circuito es cero; no tiene ninguna fuente de alimentación.
Si suponemos que se le inyecta la señal por los extremos se puede calcular al 100% la potencia en cada una de las resistencias, Pn=Un·In. "Tan solo" tienes que hallar U e I en cada una de las resistencias lo cual no es difícil pero es trabajoso, hay que hacer todo el lío de series y paralelos hasta solucionar por completo el problema.

De audio estoy bastante verde, a ver si en cuatro palabras.
En principio los puedes conectar como te parezca peero:
-Es conveniente que la impedancia resultante se igual o al menos similar a la de salida del amplificador
-No debes de superar la potencia de cada uno de los altavoces o lo romperás o como poco distorsionará
- Evidentemente todos han de estar en fase o uno se "comerá" el sonido del otro
- Se suele calcular como impedancia "estática"; 4Ω o lo que sea cada uno, pero claro, en realidad ese valor cambia con la frecuencia y no en todos cambiará igual así que si que puede distorsionar un arreglo raro de "todos los altavoces que he encontrado por ahí".


----------



## edyrron (Ago 4, 2014)

Gracias Scooter

lo de los parlantes desfasados si lo sabia y la impedancia total la tengo mas alta por si acaso, incluso la puse a 12 ohm y el sonido va muy bien, leí por allí que no importa si la impedancia es mayor, lo que si no se debe hacer es poner por debajo, en este caso no menos de 6ohm.


ok voy hacer las pruebas para ver como suena mejor, he visto que también usan capacitores electrolíticos no polarizados para filtros, y filtros con bobinas ("crossover" creo q*ue* se escribe así XD), pero me dan la impresión que el sonido queda incompleto como que eliminan ciertas frecuencias por completo y el sonido resultante es algo, no se como decirlo, no es un sonido nítido es como muy forzado jeje, o hice mal las bobinas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2014)

edyrron dijo:


> *o hice mal las bobinas.*






​


----------

